# http://neutrality.kiev.ua - my portfolio



## Sonky (Jul 15, 2007)

_Hi!_

_As I understande - this is part of the forum, where I can post my beta version of portfolio-site._

_So - __*http://neutrality.kiev.ua *_


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 19, 2007)

Only one I'm not feelin is the orange-saturated one (but even that one is good).  The rest are a deck of cards full of aces man. . .right on. . .


----------

